# GFCI green light but no power



## Lapua338 (Sep 3, 2018)

Electrician installed a GFCI and then said it was bad and didn't have another one on him. I went out and bought a new on. Replaced. GFCI light turns green but I don't seem to be able to reset or test it. Plug in a lamp that is on. Won't light. What are the chances back to back gfci's have a problem? And if so, why would the second give a green light? How do I resolve this?

(Box to GFCI. GFCI to second outlet) Could I have wired the second outlet wrong? I replaced it because the electrician brought the wrong color outlet. Neither outlet has worked yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Lapua338 said:


> Electrician installed a GFCI and then said it was bad and didn't have another one on him. I went out and bought a new on. Replaced. GFCI light turns green but I don't seem to be able to reset or test it. Plug in a lamp that is on. Won't light. What are the chances back to back gfci's have a problem? And if so, why would the second give a green light? How do I resolve this?
> 
> (Box to GFCI. GFCI to second outlet) Could I have wired the second outlet wrong? I replaced it because the electrician brought the wrong color outlet. Neither outlet has worked yet.
> 
> Thanks!


 In coming power has to go the line side screws???????????


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

What do the instructions say the green light means?


----------



## andr0id (Aug 4, 2018)

First, you must know which wires are upstream (toward your panel) and which are downstream (load side).


Panel side attaches to connections marked LINE.




The new GFCI's i just bought had a sticker over the load side and said to hook up line side and test it before connecting downstream outlets.


Get a receptacle tester and a non contact voltage detector. 



Hook it up as instructed. Black hot wire goes to the BRASS screw side, Neutral white wire goes to the SILVER screw side and hook up the ground. Don't hook up the load.


Turn on the circuit. Check for voltage and check the outlet. Should show yellow/yellow.


New ones have to have power applied before they will reset, so hit test, then push reset all the way in again to be sure.


Once it works by itself, you can attach the load side.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Is there a reason you are not calling the electrician to fix his work?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Now that you touched the work, you cannot expect the electrician to come back for free.


----------



## UNIONisBEST1141 (Sep 15, 2020)

Wtf are you talking about last poster??? The “pro” said the one he installed was “bad” and the owner installed his own. First off, why would he then not expect the electrician he HIRED to do the job to come back and make sure it workes like it should and second, what ****ing worm tells his customer “oh well i installed it and its bad, good luck” gtfo


----------

